# Topics > Robotics > Soft robotics >  Soft locomotive robots, Organic Robotics Lab, Cornell University, Ithaca, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Organic Robotics Lab

----------


## Airicist

Soft quadruped robot traverses narrow opening
October 9, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Object Recognition using soft prosthetic hand
December 7, 2016

"Optoelectronically innervated soft prosthetic hand via stretchable optical waveguides"

by Huichan Zhao, Kevin O’Brien, Shuo Li and Robert F. Shepherd
December 6, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Soft robot hand can replace a person's touch

Published on Dec 20, 2016




> A robot hand can sense touch, and react gently meaning prosthetics and food jobs could change a lot! Kim Horcher and Grant Imahara break it down.
> 
> "Remarkable advancements in artificial intelligence have made it seem like uncannily human androids are just around the corner. But even though SIRI might be able to tell you a joke, robotics are still pretty clunky. That’s where soft robotics come in."

----------


## Airicist

Article "Researchers create 3D-printed, sweating robot muscle"

by David Nutt
January 29, 2020

----------

